# Craig Dunkley’s Famous Macaroni Salad



## Forney (Mar 5, 2002)

*Craig Dunkley’s Famous Macaroni Salad* 
1 (16-ounce) package salad macaroni (or ditali pasta)
1 cup celery, diced
1 cup red onion, diced
1 cup yellow or white onion, diced
1 cup medium cheddar, shredded
1 cup Swiss cheese, shredded
1/2 cup Parmesan, grated
1 cup dill pickles, diced
1 cup salami, diced
1 (6-ounce) can large pitted black olives, drained (or 1 cup diced or sliced)
1 to 2 tablespoons Lowry's garlic salt
1 to 2 tablespoons fresh minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper
1 to 2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon horseradish
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1 (3-ounce) jar diced pimentos, rinsed and drained
1 to 1 1/2 cups mayonnaise 
Add 2 quarts of water to a medium stockpot and bring to a boil. Add macaroni and cook until it is al dente, approximately 9 minutes. Do not overcook the pasta or it will fall apart when the salad is tossed together. Rinse macaroni until cool. Drain well and let it dry out slightly. Add pasta to a large bowl. Carefully fold in celery, onion, cheddar, Swiss cheese, Parmesan, dill pickles, salami, and black olives. Refrigerate the mixture, uncovered, overnight (or refrigerate for at least 2 hours). Mix the Lowry's garlic salt, minced garlic, white pepper, black pepper, cayenne pepper, dry mustard, horseradish and celery salt together. Add to salad. Fold in the pimentos. Fold in 1 cup of mayonnaise to start. Add up to a 1/2 cup more of mayonnaise if needed. Refrigerate again for 30 minutes to 1 hour.


----------

